# need suggestions for growing please



## stash (Apr 30, 2006)

ive been growing weed on my windowcell in four separate med. size pots since the 20th - 1 week/3 days. Two have sprouted and are 4 inches tall and have green, healthy stems. The other two started 4 days later and they havent sprouted. I water once a day and they are under direct sunlight. What would the benefits if any of putting the sprouted pots and/or the unsprouted pots under my 60watt lamp during the nights and moving them back on the windowcell all day???


----------



## doomraider14 (Apr 30, 2006)

keep the variables controlled, meaning, keep it where you will have it when you are going to flower it. thats just my opinion


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 30, 2006)

You can't grow mj in a windowsill.
Not enough to get buds anyway.
There are several reason for this, the biggest one being: there's not enough light.

-You can't grow pot under incadescents either.  That's why people pay hundreds of $$ for HID lights don't you know.

You either need to construct an indoor growspace with reflective materials, lights (flourescents, MH or the best--HPS), ventilation, timer and a few other various and sundry items (i.e. pH meter) OR grow them outside.


----------

